# Peter Van Osch



## carl lambert (Jul 10, 2008)

Just like to know how others are doing with this line of birds. I contacted Chad Compton one year ago about a certain hen I was interisted in.At that time he had none avalible but took my name and number. And about a month ago he called and said i have your hen, if she made it through the second round of their seliction process. 
Check out my new hen! #969 on the sale page www.grayfoxharmsloft.com Her half brother has two club firsts and two first combine wins and was racing yesterday too. 
Chad sure seems to be a great person to deal with.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

carl lambert said:


> Just like to know how others are doing with this line of birds. I contacted Chad Compton one year ago about a certain hen I was interisted in.At that time he had none avalible but took my name and number. And about a month ago he called and said i have your hen, if she made it through the second round of their seliction process.
> Check out my new hen! #969 on the sale page www.grayfoxharmsloft.com Her half brother has two club firsts and two first combine wins and was racing yesterday too.
> Chad sure seems to be a great person to deal with.


Sorry, never heard of him. And the link did not work for me.


----------



## carl lambert (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry for the bad link,,,,, it won't work for me ither. I just typed the add. in and didn't check it. Not sure why it will not go to the sight. 
If you go to I Pigeon and look on the members link for Gray Fox Harms loft you can see the hen under the sale page
I'm kind of glad you haven't heard of him Warren as he isn't a feather merchant. He is a flyer in ill. He and his partner ran into the Van Osch birds and have found them to be good birds.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Marcel Sangers foundation cock is from Peter van osch. Read about him on pipa couple of years ago. A lot of pigeon folks go to him to buy pigeons to cross with there's in europe. Alex bieche has some also. I remember meeting chad compton and his partner at the au last year wonderful pigeons.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Chad is a great guy and his pigeons are doing well here in our club. The Van Osch pigeons are good pigeons. Chad is a Game Warden if I remember right.


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

i've got some stuff off of chad. here's a ped of the father to one of my birds from chad. also the link is http://grayfoxharms.com/sale.html 
http://i718.photobucket.com/albums/ww184/mrmoney227/80482.jpg


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

A bird from these guys just won 1st out of Area in our futurity here a couple weeks ago. Doug is a great guy also.


----------

